# Helene Fischer - ups 2x Update



## walme (20 Okt. 2011)

​


----------



## G3GTSp (20 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*

schöönes Kleid


----------



## gobi_36 (20 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*

schönes bild, danke


----------



## CoyoteUltra (20 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*

wow danke schickes bild


----------



## Spezi30 (20 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*

na, bei ihrer kurzen Kleiderwahl war das ja vorherzusehen - finde ich aber durchaus sexy, weil nicht obszön, netter sauberer Slip drunter, passt


----------



## spitzweck (21 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*

Auf Helene ist verlass. danke für das Bild :thumbup:


----------



## Tom G. (21 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*



G3GTSp schrieb:


> schöönes Kleid



... seehr schöön sogar, wobei ich auch die Schuhe sehr schick finde!


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*

Den richtigen Moment abgepaßt. Schöner Schnappschuß...


----------



## Urmel001 (21 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*

toll


----------



## tommie3 (21 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*

Der Anblick versüßt den Tag!


----------



## FWFaker (21 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*

Super Schnappschuss 
... nur Schade , dass Helenchen en Slip drunter hatte


----------



## Effenberg (21 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*

Sie ist die Beste!!!


----------



## kaputnix (21 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*

Sieht man auch nicht mehr, als wenn man sie im freibad sieht!


----------



## miracel (21 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*



kaputnix schrieb:


> Sieht man auch nicht mehr, als wenn man sie im freibad sieht!



Aber ich habe sie noch nie im Freibad gesehen...daher danke für das schöne Bild :WOW:


----------



## saseler (21 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*



walme schrieb:


> ​



Deutscher Schlager in Hochform


----------



## drpdfp (21 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*



walme schrieb:


> ​



schöne frau gute bilder möchte ich noch sehen


----------



## baaaam (21 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*

danke!


----------



## bofrost (21 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*

feiner Schnappschuss :thumbup:

die schöne Helene wirkt da sehr ästhetisch und sexy 

danke


----------



## lümmel (21 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*

:thumbup: supi danke!!


----------



## bedman (21 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*

nettes pic, thx


----------



## casi29 (21 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*

das kann sich sehen lassen


----------



## MSV1902 (21 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*

:thumbup: Danke für Helene. :WOW:


----------



## helenefan (21 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*

sie trägt gern schwarz 

nein echt süss die frau.. und sie kann sich sowas auch erlauben.. sowas passiert nun mal


----------



## sundaysun22swm (21 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*

schönes ups :thumbup:


----------



## fabregas (21 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*

nice


----------



## Killerplatze (21 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*

schöne Frau dankr


----------



## hansi189 (22 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*

danke


----------



## MrCap (22 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*

*Schöne Beinchen... so was sieht man gerne - vielen Dank !!!*


----------



## Alex05091983 (22 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*

wohooo  schöne Frau, die Helene


----------



## Riki (22 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*

wow super


----------



## savvas (22 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*

Herzlichen Dank.


----------



## klauschen (22 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*

danke..


----------



## alexu (22 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*

Von Ihr sieht man leider viel zu wenig (Haut).
Schönes Bild.http://www.celebboard.net/images/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## hazelmic (22 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*

Danke! :thumbup:


----------



## katzen3 (22 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*

tolle aussichten


----------



## lukeskywalk782 (22 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*

Nett. Dankeschön.


----------



## longjake (22 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*

Brillant!


----------



## gaertner23 (22 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*

:thumbup:toll, da hat sich der Silbereisen aber einen echten Traum geangelt.


----------



## roberto_1 (23 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*



tommie3 schrieb:


> Der Anblick versüßt den Tag!



schöne beine


----------



## Sampi (23 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*



walme schrieb:


> ​



cooles foto


----------



## Sampi (23 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*

Cooles Foto


----------



## emma2112 (23 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*

Danke für Helene!


----------



## rcsm13 (23 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*

Toll


----------



## kdf (23 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*

tolle beine danke


----------



## agrus (23 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*

Hallo,wie kann man ein solches Foto machen? Klasse, danke!


----------



## Amu (23 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*

Super Aufnahme.


----------



## wutzel2002 (23 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*

Gefällt mir !!!


----------



## CmdData (23 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*

tolles bild, und endlich mal was aktuelles


----------



## buffalo12 (23 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*

sehr schön. danke dafür...


----------



## mth123 (23 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*

schick schick


----------



## Palmina6 (23 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*

Überaus schöne Frau!


----------



## chini72 (23 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*

Zuerst war es ihr HEISS!
Und jetzt MIR!


----------



## bp1989 (23 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*

danke


----------



## siegmund10 (23 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*

danke

tolle beine


----------



## summer (24 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*

Super Hammer mehr von ihr und davon.


----------



## rotmarty (24 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*

Immer schön lüften!!!


----------



## mac76 (24 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*

Heiss!


----------



## lunaboy1965 (24 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*

tolle beine sieht doch gut aus danke


----------



## Ludovicus (24 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*

:thumbup:Eine (sehr) schöne Frau mit ganz tollen Beinen.
Herrliches Bild.
Danke!!!


----------



## eddi (24 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*



Tom G. schrieb:


> ... seehr schöön sogar, wobei ich auch die Schuhe sehr schick finde!



Genau. Tolle lange Beine und sexy Heels :thumbup:- wenn da bloss nicht dieses Ding wäre, was die Sicht behindert. :angry:


----------



## bigram (24 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*

Als sie anfing, war sie ein scheues Reh. Jetzt hat sie's faustdick hinter den Ohren. Die weiß schon, was sie da macht...


----------



## pesy (24 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*

einfach sexy die Helene Fischer:thumbup:


----------



## Elewelche (24 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*

Danke für Helene!!


----------



## 123werder123 (24 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*

Ich lieb sie !!
Vielen Dank


----------



## Knobi1062 (25 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*

Aber Hallo.  Warum hat Helene das gemacht? Das kann sie aber gerne öfter machen.   
Danke fürs Bild :thumbup:


----------



## detlef (25 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*

Gibt!s davon noch mehr ?


----------



## claus1954 (25 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*

Supersexy unsere Helene ! Eine wundervolle Frau
Danke für das Bild


----------



## oge01 (25 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*

Phantastischer ups !! Vielen Dank !


----------



## zwockel (25 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*

ja wunderschöne Einblicke DANKE


----------



## schneeberger (25 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*

WOW
Die Frau hat einen Stein im Brett bei mir.


----------



## edge095 (26 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*

thank you


----------



## Spezi (26 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*

nett


----------



## cam1003000 (26 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*

Super! Danke!!!


----------



## walme (26 Okt. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*



eddi schrieb:


> Genau. Tolle lange Beine und sexy Heels :thumbup:- wenn da bloss nicht dieses Ding wäre, was die Sicht behindert. :angry:


 
hier das schuhwerk


----------



## solo (26 Okt. 2011)

helene ist der hammer,


----------



## febbrile (26 Okt. 2011)

Wunderbarer Schnappschuss!

Vielen Dank! :thumbup:


----------



## Canon (26 Okt. 2011)

walme schrieb:


> ​


----------



## mightynak (26 Okt. 2011)

Sehr gut, vielen Dank!


----------



## namor66 (27 Okt. 2011)

Schönes Bild, vielen Dank!


----------



## gundi (27 Okt. 2011)

wow toll danke


----------



## wormbs (27 Okt. 2011)

Toll, Helene ist einfach die Beste.


----------



## wep (29 Okt. 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Schraubenzucker (29 Okt. 2011)

So kann sie sich öfter sehen lassen!
Danke


----------



## swen (29 Okt. 2011)

Super sexy die Helene !


----------



## manyou (29 Okt. 2011)

tolles bild echt weiter so


----------



## Musik164 (29 Okt. 2011)

vielen dank 
sehr schön


----------



## pagod230 (30 Okt. 2011)

Vielen Dank


----------



## kurtcobain95 (30 Okt. 2011)

Not bad not bad, thx !!


----------



## kdf (30 Okt. 2011)

die Frau weiß was sie zu bieten hat,Danke


----------



## higgins (30 Okt. 2011)

danke für die schöne helene


----------



## 1969er (31 Okt. 2011)

Gefällt mir. Danke fürs posten
:thumbup:


----------



## mhagih (31 Okt. 2011)

nice ^^


----------



## Punisher (31 Okt. 2011)

schöner Anblick


----------



## bp1989 (1 Nov. 2011)

danke


----------



## agrus (2 Nov. 2011)

Wunderschöner Schnitt


----------



## medamana (2 Nov. 2011)

Schöne Schuhe! 
;-)


----------



## Leglover1 (3 Nov. 2011)

Sehr fein - Danke


----------



## ase912 (4 Nov. 2011)

Klasse Pic


----------



## stefi (4 Nov. 2011)

tolle Beine, könnte ruhig etwas mehr zeigen...


----------



## Reinhold (4 Nov. 2011)

Supre Bild - DANKE Klasse Gemacht !!!!!


----------



## kingster (4 Nov. 2011)

absolut nice


----------



## dinsky (4 Nov. 2011)

schönes ooops, vielen dank dafür...


----------



## Karlos 34 (5 Nov. 2011)

schickes bild 1A


----------



## turnov (5 Nov. 2011)

Was eine schöne Fischerin... :drip:


----------



## biber22 (5 Nov. 2011)

Lecker! Danke


----------



## saunabox85 (5 Nov. 2011)

Danke :-D


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (5 Nov. 2011)

Was macht sie denn da



Super!


----------



## howie_ (6 Nov. 2011)

Genau den richtigen Moment erwischt, Danke


----------



## mechanator (7 Nov. 2011)

walme schrieb:


> ​


wow wahnsinn danke


----------



## Flussking (12 Nov. 2011)

Ich hoffe da kommen in zukunft noch mehr bilder


----------



## rf61nbg (12 Nov. 2011)

toller Schnappschuss


----------



## d_aqui (15 Nov. 2011)

auch nicht schlecht...hat was


----------



## officer11 (16 Nov. 2011)

eine absolute Traumfrau


----------



## soeiner (16 Nov. 2011)

ja hoppla

sehr nett :WOW:


----------



## xpb (16 Nov. 2011)

schöne Beine


----------



## Saftsack (18 Nov. 2011)

Sehr ansprechend, vielen Dank


----------



## mcmojo (19 Nov. 2011)

dankeschön


----------



## ronny69 (19 Nov. 2011)

suuuuuupperrrrrrr Frau um nicht zu sagen geil


----------



## Jada (19 Nov. 2011)

heute in der blöd gesehen ^^


----------



## stephan555 (19 Nov. 2011)

In der Blöd von heute hat sie dieses cremefarbene Kleid an. Ist dieser upskirt auch schon hier zu finden?


----------



## punkix (19 Nov. 2011)

Supersexy Frau!!!


----------



## sternsche (19 Nov. 2011)

stephan555 schrieb:


> In der Blöd von heute hat sie dieses cremefarbene Kleid an. Ist dieser upskirt auch schon hier zu finden?



Da gibts doch nicht wirklich was zu sehen.. nur Promotion für diese überbewertete Schlager Tussi.. naja.. hübsch isse ja..


----------



## dirk46 (19 Nov. 2011)

Tolles Bild,
auch wenn ich ein anderes gesucht habe.
Danke


----------



## zebra (19 Nov. 2011)

das schönste an der wolfsmusik!


----------



## klodeckel (19 Nov. 2011)

Danke für das Pic.


----------



## stuffa84 (19 Nov. 2011)

danke


----------



## Luhuri (19 Nov. 2011)

Hat schon jemand das Bild mit dem Höschenblitzer?
Bitte , bitte, bitte


----------



## aaavatoz (19 Nov. 2011)

schade, dass man nicht mehr sehen kann. schöne beine


----------



## derGerd (19 Nov. 2011)

Uihh, wo hast'n das her?


----------



## Losbobos (20 Nov. 2011)

danke


----------



## focker05 (20 Nov. 2011)

vielen dank für das bild!


----------



## oberchiller (20 Nov. 2011)

Vielen vielen Dank, für das Bild!


----------



## beobachter5 (21 Nov. 2011)

cu next year helene


----------



## kiter1960 (21 Nov. 2011)

Danke für das wirklich nette Bild !!!


----------



## Kunigunde (21 Nov. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*



agrus schrieb:


> Hallo,wie kann man ein solches Foto machen? Klasse, danke!



Vorallem ohne es zu verwackeln...

Danke an den Poster!


----------



## steven-porn (21 Nov. 2011)

Davon will ich mehr!!:drip:


----------



## write (21 Nov. 2011)

Danke


----------



## schotter (22 Nov. 2011)

super danke::::::


----------



## Robison (23 Nov. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*



G3GTSp schrieb:


> schöönes Kleid



finde ich auch


----------



## ax-al (23 Nov. 2011)

Schönes Foto.
Schöne Frau.
:thumbup:


----------



## harrymudd (26 Nov. 2011)

TOP :thumbup:


----------



## klappstuhl (26 Nov. 2011)

Danke für das schöne Foto!


----------



## MBiker (27 Nov. 2011)

Hallo,
leider bekommt man von ihr nicht viel mehr zu sehen. Schade eigentlich


----------



## neman64 (2 Dez. 2011)

:thx: für die tollen Bilder von Helene


----------



## Alex19 (3 Dez. 2011)

thx


----------



## eddyb (3 Dez. 2011)

helene ist wirklich eine sexy junge dame leider sieht man solche bilder nicht zu oft von ihr


----------



## mcmojo (5 Dez. 2011)

dankeschön =)


----------



## spk1982 (10 Dez. 2011)

schöne Frau.

Danke, gefällt mir sehr!!! :thumbup:


----------



## sweetnico (10 Dez. 2011)

sehr geil vielen Dank


----------



## cheff4998 (10 Dez. 2011)

Danke!


----------



## dani2 (11 Dez. 2011)

Super vielen Dank


----------



## jeff-smart (11 Dez. 2011)

einfach nett anzuschauen


----------



## mattis10 (11 Dez. 2011)

Sehr schön


----------



## Kunigunde (12 Dez. 2011)

Schönes Bild! 

Danke vielmals!


----------



## imakepars (12 Dez. 2011)

wirklich klasse Figur


----------



## grypf (13 Dez. 2011)

eine der hübschesten deutschen Sängerinnen :thumbup:


----------



## martini99 (16 Dez. 2011)

Hübsche Beine hat sie ja.


----------



## katzekatze (17 Dez. 2011)

danke für das Bild


----------



## carbon007 (17 Dez. 2011)

thx


----------



## Ch_SAs (23 Dez. 2011)

:thx: für die süße Helene.


----------



## Weltenbummler (24 Dez. 2011)

Helene hat sehr schöne Beine.


----------



## MightyMouse (25 Dez. 2011)

hübsch hübsch


----------



## cam1003000 (25 Dez. 2011)

suuper, Danke! :thx:


----------



## milena_0706 (25 Dez. 2011)

:thx:


walme schrieb:


> ​




:WOW traumhaft


----------



## sky12 (25 Dez. 2011)

scharf


----------



## wichsix (26 Dez. 2011)

sex pur


----------



## andi97 (26 Dez. 2011)

shre hübsch


----------



## SM100582 (26 Dez. 2011)

süss!


----------



## Sollariss (26 Dez. 2011)

Wow:d


----------



## joheinri (26 Dez. 2011)

ist sie nicht scharf?


----------



## Ruhrfront1488 (26 Dez. 2011)

Traumfrau


----------



## Sari111 (27 Dez. 2011)

Tolles Kleid!


----------



## iceman66 (27 Dez. 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SM100582 (27 Dez. 2011)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*



tommie3 schrieb:


> Der Anblick versüßt den Tag!



...naja, schon, man kann aber auch sagen, der anblick verhärtet den tag ...


----------



## argon1 (27 Dez. 2011)

dahinschmelz^^


----------



## MOdelscout1339 (27 Dez. 2011)

Immer wieder ein netter Anblick.


----------



## Torben76 (28 Dez. 2011)

was für eine Frau


----------



## BJFry24 (3 Jan. 2012)

walme schrieb:


> ​


Nettes Bild, echt


----------



## Pferdle (3 Jan. 2012)

SUPERRR-FRAU die Beine das Dekoltte


----------



## Polo (6 Jan. 2012)

vielen Dank!


----------



## flr21 (6 Jan. 2012)

sehr schön. dankeschön.


----------



## f80 (7 Jan. 2012)

sehr schöne frau und tolles bild !


----------



## kleberg (7 Jan. 2012)

Eine Superfrau.Tolles Bild.


----------



## solo (11 Jan. 2012)

helene ist der wahnsinn!


----------



## Blechbuckel (11 Jan. 2012)

Nein, schau ich nicht hin


----------



## marialover (12 Jan. 2012)

Dankeschöön


----------



## kuweroebbel (12 Jan. 2012)

was für eine Frau..Danke!


----------



## cosanostra (13 Jan. 2012)

...sie weiß genau das sie Hammer aussieht und was sie macht!


----------



## subba123 (13 Jan. 2012)

Danke


----------



## Goldkehle (9 Feb. 2012)

D a n k e -- Tolle Frau


----------



## balu1982 (9 Feb. 2012)

bei einem solchen Anblick kann man sich echt überlegen Schlager-Fan zu werden


----------



## peewee74 (9 Feb. 2012)

Vielen Dank für Helene


----------



## johnny_www (9 Feb. 2012)

Was hat die Frau für Beine.
Dankeschön.


----------



## DieterMüller1950 (9 Feb. 2012)

Super


----------



## Galactico (9 Feb. 2012)

wow - heisses teil - danke


----------



## onkelheinz01 (9 Feb. 2012)

Hammer Frau!!!


----------



## williwolle260 (9 Feb. 2012)

schönes bild, danke


----------



## milubo (9 Feb. 2012)

Ja, das ist sie ! einfach sexy :thumbup:


----------



## kuweroebbel (11 Feb. 2012)

was für eine Frau...wow! Danke


----------



## graa (13 Feb. 2012)

helene ist super ;D


----------



## Pooboy (14 Feb. 2012)

Na das geht doch runter wie Öl.

Sehr nice...


----------



## hubertle (14 Feb. 2012)

Wow. Danke


----------



## aggroburner (14 Feb. 2012)

Nice.


----------



## heinzi56 (15 Feb. 2012)

Helene ist eine sehr hübsche Frau. Soll so weitermachen.


----------



## flr21 (16 Feb. 2012)

sehr schön. Dankeschön


----------



## bupa28 (16 Feb. 2012)

Schade, dass die Schuhe leicht verdeckt sind...


----------



## jeff-smart (16 Feb. 2012)

sehr schönes Bild. DANKE


----------



## kaplan1 (16 Feb. 2012)

Danke- supi - mercy°!°


----------



## Bacchus69 (16 Feb. 2012)

Heißes Teil:thumbup:


----------



## xxl_efant (17 Feb. 2012)

einfach geil! Danke!


----------



## fritz10 (17 Feb. 2012)

Sehr hübsch anzusehen


----------



## thestud (17 Feb. 2012)

immer wieder nett


----------



## cp1p (19 Feb. 2012)

einfach heiss die Lady


----------



## gymax11 (19 Feb. 2012)

schön


----------



## hotfuzz (2 März 2012)

klasse


----------



## Casey (5 März 2012)

immer wieder schön, die Helene , Danke


----------



## hotfuzz (14 März 2012)

spitze Bild, danke


----------



## tobacco (14 März 2012)

oh ja - und singen kann sie auch noch


----------



## sani006 (15 März 2012)

sehr sexy Frau!!


----------



## TGmarie (19 März 2012)

..heisssssssssssssssss


----------



## Motor (29 März 2012)

da kann sich Florian glücklich schätzen dankeschön dafür


----------



## 6Kev94 (30 März 2012)

was für ein schönes blaues kleid! florian du bist zu beneiden


----------



## straubbello (14 Juni 2012)

ich beneide den fotograf.tolle aufnahme.


----------



## Jone (15 Juni 2012)

Danke für diese Traumfrau :crazy: :WOW:


----------



## Bacchus69 (16 Juni 2012)

Immer wieder eine Augenweide


----------



## Effenberg (16 Juni 2012)

Wahnsinn-Danke!!


----------



## asko7019 (16 Juni 2012)

Eine wunderschöne Frau,vielen Dank für die Bilder!!


----------



## Blah1302 (16 Juni 2012)

ty


----------



## boy 2 (16 Juni 2012)

Danke für Helene! Suppper!


----------



## Klara2000 (19 Aug. 2012)

Heiß - Vielen Dank.


----------



## sonck65 (27 Aug. 2012)

walme schrieb:


> ​



sehr schön:thx:


----------



## dari (27 Aug. 2012)

hamma


----------



## wep (31 Aug. 2012)

:thumbup::thx:


----------



## 0emre (31 Aug. 2012)

die ist einfach geil


----------



## JoeKoon (31 Aug. 2012)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## NobbeB22 (9 Sep. 2012)

Die ist schon heiss!!!


----------



## wolf1958 (10 Sep. 2012)

Sie ist elegant find ich


----------



## blueeyes1973 (10 Sep. 2012)

Helene ist ein echter Blickfang!


----------



## Don76 (10 Sep. 2012)

Fantastisch der Ausblick.


----------



## rkoduke (11 Sep. 2012)

Sooo ein "zufall"


----------



## roki19 (12 Sep. 2012)

Danke :thumbup:


----------



## urf (23 Sep. 2012)

nette mama


----------



## bully (24 Sep. 2012)

tolle bilder, danke!


----------



## astra56 (24 Sep. 2012)

superbe vision danke


----------



## Archie5 (24 Sep. 2012)

walme schrieb:


> ​



Der aufregenste Russenimport seit Vodka:thx:


----------



## romario25 (25 Sep. 2012)

musikantenstadl bringts


----------



## helenefan (25 Sep. 2012)

arme helene 
dass sowas hir landet


----------



## CFR (25 Sep. 2012)

Tolle Beine
Danke


----------



## sabio (25 Sep. 2012)

uiii danke für Helene!


----------



## Pellegrino (26 Sep. 2012)

Unglaublich heiß die Frau!!


----------



## trowal (26 Sep. 2012)

Ein Schöner Schnappschuß!


----------



## keineAhnun (26 Sep. 2012)

geile Bilder


----------



## helenefan (31 Okt. 2012)

einfach widerlich wie man über helene redet


----------



## utzbutz (31 Okt. 2012)

sehr schön


----------



## Kazzam (31 Okt. 2012)

danke schickes bild


----------



## marymary (31 Okt. 2012)

wow was für beine


----------



## hoggler (1 Nov. 2012)

gut gesehen


----------



## pulle (1 Nov. 2012)

diese frau ist ein hammer.thx


----------



## Seloron (2 Nov. 2012)

dake schön =)


----------



## thomas555 (2 Nov. 2012)

schönes bild, danke


----------



## Legaya (2 Nov. 2012)

Sehr sehr schön..... für eine Dame aus der Volksmusik


----------



## massierer (2 Nov. 2012)

walme schrieb:


> ​



super foto danke:WOW:


----------



## mahone (2 Nov. 2012)

liebe helene, sie ist so heiss


----------



## firefighter1988 (4 Nov. 2012)

sexy sexy sexy


----------



## Andreas2570 (4 Nov. 2012)

Schöne Beine
:thx:


----------



## Justinc3000 (4 Nov. 2012)

Hallo. Ja das Bild ist sehr schön, aber der Kommentar in der Fusszeile von Spezi30 hat mich noch mehr unterhalten!


----------



## tibi18 (5 Nov. 2012)

Vielen dank!


----------



## happeline (15 Feb. 2013)

Helene, immer, immer wieder gerne...Danke!


----------



## celebstalki (15 Feb. 2013)

Sie weiß wie sie ihre Fans kriegt


----------



## discusgr (12 März 2013)

Woh, sehr toll


----------



## lov.it (13 März 2013)

Hochachtung an den Fotografen


----------



## urf (13 März 2013)

rrrrr lecker sie weis was sie tut


----------



## richy_guitar (14 März 2013)

sexy helene is einfach der hammer


----------



## MMM (16 März 2013)

Schöne Beine unsere Helene :thumbup::thx::thx::thx:


----------



## Pellegrino (17 März 2013)

:thxanke!


----------



## ute123 (17 März 2013)

Dankeschön!


----------



## JoeKoon (17 März 2013)

Vielen Dank


----------



## MuscleGeek (17 März 2013)

Diese Beine sind ein Traum....


----------



## michel90 (17 März 2013)

sehr heiß!!!!!!!


----------



## herb007 (17 März 2013)

Einfach die schönste Frau im deutschen Schlager
THX für die pics


----------



## natloz (17 März 2013)

richtig nett die Kleine


----------



## RecoH (17 März 2013)

Helene hat was ... Danke!


----------



## nida1969 (17 März 2013)

Danke Dir für die Bilder !!!


----------



## 5GOGo7 (18 März 2013)

Toll, genau im richtigen Augenblick, danke


----------



## Spencer100 (22 März 2013)

so mag ich sie


----------



## Gerold (22 März 2013)

Klasse Bild Danke


----------



## mowien (22 März 2013)

tolle frau. danke


----------



## Last (22 März 2013)

Sehr hübsch - Danke


----------



## leech47 (22 März 2013)

Man könnt sich dran gewöhnen.


----------



## Aniston Fan (23 März 2013)

Sehr schöne Beine , die macht mich an


----------



## Last (23 März 2013)

sehr hübsch - THX


----------



## Nachtfalke075 (24 März 2013)

Dankeschön


----------



## fabolous268 (24 März 2013)

dankeschön


----------



## taubus (25 März 2013)

geilo :thumbup:


----------



## Gerd23 (25 März 2013)

wow, toller Anblick, schöne Helene. Dankeschön!


----------



## Yeah123 (25 März 2013)

wow, guter zeitpunkt


----------



## peterthesmall (25 März 2013)

Grosses Dankeschön


----------



## iraveni (25 März 2013)

nett :_) danke


----------



## lulu66 (26 März 2013)

Sehr schoen!


----------



## SusieW (26 März 2013)

ups - wohl eher ein "üpschen" ;-)


----------



## dennisbee (26 März 2013)

Eine wahnsinns Frau - da stimmt alles!


----------



## denzel (26 März 2013)

Tolle Frau mit einer grandiosen Stimme...


----------



## Krawattenmann (26 März 2013)

Mehr davon bitte.





walme schrieb:


> ​


----------



## red-dog (28 März 2013)

Danke sehr.


----------



## DerAlte (28 März 2013)

Nice. Really like her.


----------



## PeterClark (28 März 2013)

Super. Danke!


----------



## julian123456789 (28 März 2013)

danke danke


----------



## fsk1899 (31 März 2013)

sehr sexy. find ich geil


----------



## dicken16 (31 März 2013)

wow danke schickes bild


walme schrieb:


> ​


----------



## orpheus (31 März 2013)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*



frank63 schrieb:


> Den richtigen Moment abgepaßt. Schöner Schnappschuß...



Schöner Schnappschuss von einer noch schöneren Frau!


----------



## hummler (1 Apr. 2013)

Sie ist meine absolute Favoritin. Vielen Dank


----------



## sleeping (1 Apr. 2013)

tolle Beine


----------



## allesgute (2 Apr. 2013)

Sehr schöne Aussichten.


----------



## promitheus (2 Apr. 2013)

Tolle Beine die Dame!


----------



## Remmidemmi (2 Apr. 2013)

Geile Frau !!!!!!


----------



## JoeKoon (3 Apr. 2013)

vielen dank


----------



## basass (3 Apr. 2013)

traumfrau, super sympatisch. danke für das bild.


----------



## vivodus (3 Apr. 2013)

*AW: Helene Fischer - ups 1x*

Macht nervös.


----------



## kayleigh1960 (11 Apr. 2013)

Diese Frau ist der Hammer!


----------



## whomass (13 Apr. 2013)

Die Frau ist toll! Danke vielmals.


----------



## John333 (14 Apr. 2013)

Diese Frau ist doch der Hammer !!!


----------



## DaniM (9 Mai 2013)

peeeeeerfekt


----------



## DaniM (9 Mai 2013)

yipppppppie


----------



## gigi14x (9 Mai 2013)

yeahhh! Schönes Höschen


----------



## chuck055 (9 Mai 2013)

ich sag nur uppps.


----------



## patty96 (9 Mai 2013)

suuuper!!!!!


----------



## tobacco (9 Mai 2013)

Ein traum- klasse


----------



## volver (14 Mai 2013)

Helene die Kleene die hat so schöne Beene


----------



## kk14kk (16 Mai 2013)

Wie konnte ich das vorher übersehen  - wow, danke!


----------



## Bananaimpijama (16 Mai 2013)

qwertzuioplkjhgfdsyx


----------



## technoboy89 (16 Mai 2013)

Einfach der Hammer diese Frau. Da macht Schlagermusik mal spass


----------



## levman100 (19 Mai 2013)

sehr luftig! 

Danke


----------



## ttck74 (19 Mai 2013)

Einfach nur Klasse und Rasse, tolle Frau, danke


----------



## OjAh07 (22 Mai 2013)

wow helene  danke


----------



## tomauner (24 Mai 2013)

walme schrieb:


> ​



Sie soll auch privat ein sehr sympathischer Mensch sein. Ich würde Helene gerne persönlich kennen lernen.


----------



## samufater (31 Mai 2013)

sehr schön


----------



## playboy88 (2 Juni 2013)

sehr schön :thumbup:


----------



## Oidoi (2 Juni 2013)

eine wunderhübsche Frau ... und sexy noch dazu :thx:


----------



## Shinoda (2 Juni 2013)

hübscher upskirt :thx:


----------



## moritz.69 (2 Juni 2013)

Sehr schöne Frau, danke


----------



## barneyy (2 Juni 2013)

vielen dank dafür


----------



## Lucky05 (5 Juni 2013)

Ooops.....


----------



## wolle1005 (9 Juni 2013)

Das ist aber ein heises foto super und danke für so einen schnappschuss :thx::thumbup:


----------



## DWT (19 Juni 2013)

Einfach heiß die Helene


----------



## joisimo (19 Juni 2013)

mega heiss


----------



## peter1959 (19 Juni 2013)

sehr gute arbeit


----------



## Suedoldenburger (23 Juni 2013)

suuuuper heisses pic


----------



## stürmerstar (27 Juni 2013)

Danke! Absoluter Hammer die Frau!


----------



## Lukas0815 (28 Juni 2013)

Die Frau ist einfach rattenscharf


----------



## fantasy13 (1 Juli 2013)

Sehr schick die Kleine


----------



## sbauch (23 Aug. 2013)

schön tolles bild


----------



## MrZaro (23 Aug. 2013)

Sehr schön Danke


----------



## Jocek (23 Aug. 2013)

richtig gutes Pic


----------



## Micha999 (1 Sep. 2013)

sehr geiles pic schöne beine


----------



## Lassie1 (22 Okt. 2013)

Klasse Frau - und auch klasse, dass sie ein so elegantes schwarzes Höschen trägt )


----------



## heaj71 (23 Okt. 2013)

was der florian wohl dazu sagt


----------



## troublemaker68 (24 Okt. 2013)

Tolles Bild Danke


----------



## LikeZero (24 Okt. 2013)

lecker! dankeschön


----------



## herbert1973 (24 Okt. 2013)

Danke, super Bild!


----------



## Ray131 (26 Okt. 2013)

sexy legs.


----------



## womansportsfan (27 Okt. 2013)

Wer bei Helene nicht schwach wird, da weiss ich dann auch nicht weiter, lieben dank


----------



## rytchi (5 Nov. 2013)

heißer feger die helene


----------



## asd (6 Nov. 2013)

oha wooow krass


----------



## @ndi (9 Nov. 2013)

die kann auch was =)


----------



## ingomaier (27 Nov. 2013)

beste ever!!


----------



## fredt (19 Dez. 2013)

Wow. Danke


----------



## gerets (19 Dez. 2013)

danke für hele


----------



## triplextriplex (20 Dez. 2013)

She's really lovely!


----------



## Dragonforce (20 Dez. 2013)

Optisch macht sie echt was her, ABER............


----------



## Sonic20000 (20 Dez. 2013)

Danke für Helene!!!


----------



## jerkoff81 (21 Dez. 2013)

Sehr geil, danke für das Bild


----------



## sabi81 (22 Dez. 2013)

schöner Einblick,wenn das nur öfter passieren würde:thx:


----------



## Nerrew (22 Dez. 2013)

gefällt mir


----------



## jamesdream (23 Dez. 2013)

vielen, vielen dank.


----------



## 10hagen (23 Dez. 2013)

Da beginnt das Kopfkino!


----------



## darude222 (24 Dez. 2013)

schöner Einblick , Danke


----------



## collins (24 Dez. 2013)

Schöne Aussichten :WOW:


----------



## StefanS19 (24 Dez. 2013)

sehr schön, danke!


----------



## roaddogg (26 Dez. 2013)

top danke :thumbup:


----------



## xeo (26 Dez. 2013)

einfach mal hochheben


----------



## antje.k (27 Dez. 2013)

sehr nice ;-)


----------



## Hakapuka (28 Dez. 2013)

Traumfrau


----------



## mitch_gll (28 Dez. 2013)

die schöne Helene, sehr fein, danke!


----------



## actimel (29 Dez. 2013)

Ach wie schön. http://s.celebboard.net/images/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## Dietz71 (29 Dez. 2013)

schöne Beine. Danke


----------



## mr_red (29 Dez. 2013)

Super vielen Dank


----------



## looser24 (29 Dez. 2013)

Hoffe von ihr gibt es irgendwann noch einmal mehr zu sehen


----------



## Ali_mill (29 Dez. 2013)

Schönes Bild


----------



## Mathi (29 Dez. 2013)

Helene :thumbup:


----------



## Old Boy (30 Dez. 2013)

Ich finde dieFrau einfach nur Klasse


----------



## DrCoxx (2 Jan. 2014)

Oh ja. Ganz hervorragend!


----------



## Hansgram (2 Jan. 2014)

Oh ja. Ganz hervorragend!


----------



## dr_doom (2 Jan. 2014)

Danke für diesen tollen Beitrag!


----------



## chilled654 (3 Jan. 2014)

Danke! Tolles Bild!


----------



## CHWDP (3 Jan. 2014)

:thx::thx::thx:


----------



## racebird440 (3 Jan. 2014)

Danke


----------



## Maag000 (4 Jan. 2014)

Schon ein heisses Gerät. Vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## Rudolf (4 Jan. 2014)

Sehe leider nur 1x Update - trotzdem Danke


----------



## caseyx (9 Jan. 2014)

Tolle Frau mit toller Stimme


----------



## paulchen70 (10 Jan. 2014)

Helene ist wirklich unglaublich attraktiv.
Danke für das Bild.


----------



## ZFighter (18 Jan. 2014)

super hübsches Girl


----------



## petersepp (18 Jan. 2014)

ooops 
Schade, dass mit Slip


----------



## jensemann75 (18 Jan. 2014)

bitte einmal drehen! ;-)


----------



## zigeuner321 (22 Jan. 2014)

Danke für das Bild


----------



## hallo99 (22 Jan. 2014)

sehr schön )


----------



## sami00081 (23 Jan. 2014)

hübsche Beine, gepflegte Zehen...:thumbup:


----------



## warstel (26 Jan. 2014)

Zu sexy die Helene!


----------



## houston0411 (26 Jan. 2014)

Hat allers was man sicht wünscht !:thx:!!!


----------



## Thommydoc (26 Jan. 2014)

:thx: Super Frau, sie weiß schon genau, was sie tut mit ihrem Kleid ! :WOW:


----------



## Ciller (30 Jan. 2014)

Danke dafür ...bei ihr ist nicht nur die Stimme wunderschön


----------



## FridolinH (31 Jan. 2014)

Einfach der Wahnsinn.... danke!!!!


----------



## güntherj (17 Mai 2014)

Hey Hey, Helene,
zeig' mir mal die Beene.

Super, Danke


----------



## Nubbel13 (27 Mai 2014)

Super :thumbup:


----------



## Mathias82 (27 Mai 2014)

danke für die schöne helene


----------



## TheMaster1985 (5 Juni 2014)

:thx: die schlagersau


----------



## baghira (5 Juni 2014)

very hot - thank you for posting


----------



## bklasse (6 Juni 2014)

Toll, vielen Dank.


----------



## samufater (6 Juni 2014)

schöne frau gute bilder möchte ich noch sehen


----------



## phprazor (7 Juni 2014)

Tolle Beine .... aber hören muss ich sie jetzt nicht unbedingt ;-)


----------



## der Tom (8 Juni 2014)

mehr davon bitte


----------



## madinho (8 Juni 2014)

Einfach Klasse diese Frau :thumbup:


----------



## Deadoralive (8 Juni 2014)

tolle Frau, gerne mehr davon !


----------



## youngblood36 (9 Juni 2014)

Ups- nice to see!!


----------



## Alnig (9 Juli 2014)

Eine wirklich Hübsche


----------



## Spitzy (18 Juli 2014)

Wunderschöne Beine, und der "Rest" stimmt auch!


----------



## Magic13 (18 Juli 2014)

Helene ist einfach die Beste!


----------



## sascha2206 (20 Juli 2014)

sexy junge Dame. Gerne mehr von ihr.


----------



## stürmerstar (20 Juli 2014)

danke tolles bild


----------



## GangStar (23 Juli 2014)

schöne beine


----------



## helenefischerultra (11 Aug. 2014)

tolle dame


----------



## Armenius (11 Aug. 2014)

Sexy,sexy:thumbup::thx:


----------



## Green_Eyed_Soul (14 Aug. 2014)

cool danke


----------



## Sabine89 (6 Sep. 2014)

Upskirt ist hier wohl übertrieben oder ?


----------



## TVB (8 Sep. 2014)

Schönes Bild von Helene


----------



## checkout (12 Sep. 2014)

Danke für dasFoto


----------



## dazed (13 Sep. 2014)

tolles Kleid


----------



## tigrib36 (20 Sep. 2014)

einmal drehen bitte^^


----------



## perl123 (20 Sep. 2014)

nice pic,thx


----------



## heiko331 (22 Sep. 2014)

schönschön


----------



## netnameck1 (22 Sep. 2014)

Super Foto, danke!


----------



## freakezoid (22 Sep. 2014)

Die Schuhe gehen ja mal gar nicht. Sie hätte wenigstens Slip und Schuhe in gleicher Farbe nehmen können.


----------



## temphairybeast (29 Sep. 2014)

i have to admit, her panty color choice is superb


----------



## Larrington (2 Okt. 2014)

wow.. sehr sexy mit dem kleid


----------



## dna123 (2 Okt. 2014)

danke für die bezaubernde helene


----------



## hä gucke (7 Okt. 2014)

Ja ja, s´Helenchen


----------



## Gerny (9 Okt. 2014)

schönes Kleid!! Schöne Frau!!!!


----------



## Spermy0504 (12 Okt. 2014)

tolle Beine...


----------



## DeMaulwurfn (14 Okt. 2014)

super danke


----------



## ck_Fernandes (17 Okt. 2014)

Tolles Kleid :thx::thumbup:


----------



## sallykoch (25 Okt. 2014)

geiler Einblick, danke


----------



## Haenschen (25 Okt. 2014)

Sehr schönes Schuhe ;-)


----------



## nerone (25 Okt. 2014)

This girl drives me crazy.


----------



## Helenefan85 (13 Jan. 2015)

Dankeschön


----------



## Weiacher (13 Jan. 2015)

Sexy Lady , aber ROTE Schuhe zu einem BLAUEN Kleid ??


----------



## Chip0978 (13 Jan. 2015)

einfach der whnsinn


----------



## hanswurst010 (15 Jan. 2015)

Ein bisschen Abkühlung muss auch mal sein.


----------



## werbi (16 Jan. 2015)

Die ist klasse danke Helene :thumbup::thx:


----------



## robotics2002 (18 Jan. 2015)

Ohhhhh Helene


----------



## januskopf (19 Jan. 2015)

nette Aussichten


----------



## sebi1996801 (19 Jan. 2015)

ich mag ihre Musik nicht... sie schon


----------



## stefan_r (7 Apr. 2015)

So süß die "Kleine"


----------



## felie (1 Juni 2015)

Sterntaler


----------



## Michael Schmidt (12 Juni 2015)

Außer den dicken Schenkeln ist ja nun wirklich nicht viel zu sehen.


----------



## wert (24 Juni 2015)

:thx:danke für Helene !!


----------



## snoopy63 (24 Juni 2015)

Schönes Bild, aber wo ist das ups???


----------



## Monk44 (25 Juni 2015)

:thumbup: Tolles Bild!


----------



## Neske (28 Juni 2015)

schöne stimme


----------



## Franzel (29 Juni 2015)

ein klasse schnappschuß !!! ;-)


----------



## greifvogel (30 Juni 2015)

Tolles Foto!!


----------



## SamRaimi (3 Juli 2015)

:thx: für den schnappschuss


----------



## razorracer (3 Juli 2015)

toller Schnappschuss, danke


----------



## JoeKoon (4 Juli 2015)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## matze9999 (29 Juli 2015)

sehr schön, vielen Dank


----------



## astra56 (29 Juli 2015)

nice upskirt thanks


----------



## boris1337 (29 Juli 2015)

reiner zufall natürlich


----------



## freedens (31 Juli 2015)

Reupload möglich? Nichts zu sehen!


----------



## gogoyubari (6 Aug. 2015)

Mit ihr würd' ich gern mal einen "Marathon" machen :thx:


----------



## cllc6 (17 Apr. 2016)

Very nice picture


----------



## turtle4973 (22 Mai 2016)

schönes Bild


----------



## Florian123 (28 Mai 2016)

Nettes Höschen


----------



## klinke1980 (28 Mai 2016)

German Helene


----------



## trh80 (7 Juli 2016)

tolles bild von ner sexy frau


----------



## bankdreams (15 Juli 2016)

schöne beine, danke


----------



## bamm (29 Juli 2016)

Geile Beine


----------



## BieberMann20 (31 Juli 2016)

nice. heiße Helene :thx:


----------



## axkl62 (13 Sep. 2016)

Sehr schönes Kleid.


----------



## Ordell Robbie (17 Sep. 2016)

schön, thx.


----------



## jelomirah (24 Sep. 2016)

:thx: für das Bild


----------



## bluemchenlecker (27 Mai 2020)

Auch wenn ich ein wenig spät dran bin, die vielen Kommentare haben mich neugierig gemacht. Hätte jemand vielleicht noch das Bild um das es hier ging ?


----------



## aloha (3 Juni 2020)

hmmm vielleicht findet sich ja das Bild nochmals?


----------

